# Passed my MM proficiency last night!



## Classical (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I guess the brothers were satisfied that my brain worked well enough last night, since they approved my proficiency in the MM degree and passed me! Now that this part of my Masonic labor is over I am reflecting on where my study should focus next. 

So, brothers....what are your recommendations?  Truly master the EA degree material? Learn lodge operations? Where should a newly-raised MM focus his attention in the first year?

I appreciate your insights!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 3, 2016)

Classical said:


> Well I guess the brothers were satisfied that my brain worked well enough last night, since they approved my proficiency in the MM degree and passed me! Now that this part of my Masonic labor is over I am reflecting on where my study should focus next.
> 
> So, brothers....what are your recommendations?  Truly master the EA degree material? Learn lodge operations? Where should a newly-raised MM focus his attention in the first year?
> 
> I appreciate your insights!



My thoughts are that you sit back and see what the lodge needs.  Does it need someone to put together presentations to give at lodge?  does it need fresh blood in the line? on committes?  Ask what you can do for your lodge, not what your lodge can do for you!  And at the same time start memorizing parts for the degrees.  If your GL awards certificates like many do for being proficient  in sections of ritual start there,  the Fellowcraft obligation is probably the easiest to get down.  Maybe its easier for you to start at the beginning and work to the end...EA opening and closing, EA obligation, EA Conferral, ect ect.

As you do this it will create questions for you to see the answers too, don't just ask a brother in your lodge cause you will get the answer he was told, go search it out.  Come here and ask, google, Wikipedia ect ect.  Don't limit yourself to one area as when you start doing research you will find info on other things you wondered about!  Researching Masonry is like trying to deRoot a tree, the branches go everywhere and they are all interconnected!


----------



## Ressam (Aug 3, 2016)

Good luck, Mr.Classical!
Good luck. Be well. Be sincere!
Look at The Sun!
Know The Hiram Abiff Legend, Life is short, but, also know that -- Soul is Immortal.
Do Good Things!
And may GAOTU bless all your doings.
Be Sincerely! Be Positive!
Only Positive!
Good luck!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 3, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Good luck, Mr.Classical!
> Good luck. Be well. Be sincere!
> Look at The Sun!
> Know The Hiram Abiff Legend, Life is short, but, also know that -- Soul is Immortal.
> ...


YOU ARE NOT A MASON!! DONT SPEAK ON SUBJECTS THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW OF!! PLEASE SIR JUST GO AWAY!!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> YOU ARE NOT A MASON!! DONT SPEAK ON SUBJECTS THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW OF!! PLEASE SIR JUST GO AWAY!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 3, 2016)

Classical said:


> Where should a newly-raised MM focus his attention in the first year?


As Bro. Madsen posted, find out what your Lodge needs. Do they have candidates in need of instruction? Do they need help on degree teams? Do they need fresh faces in the officer's line? Talk to the WM and/or Secretary- let them know you are willing to help and they will find a place for you.


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Aug 3, 2016)

I also passed my MM proficiency a week ago. This year I am serving as Junior Deacon so luckily, this will be where I shift my focus vs. all the memory work that I have been working on.  Junior Deacon duties, teaching EA's/FC's the work, and also planning on joining the Scottish Rite in the Fall are my short term plans here on out.

S&F,

Christopher


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 3, 2016)

Classical said:


> So, brothers....what are your recommendations?  Truly master the EA degree material? Learn lodge operations? Where should a newly-raised MM focus his attention in the first year?



I'd say it depends on where your interest lies.  If you want to help our your lodge, sure, learn degree work and sit in a chair.  If you want to develop yourself, I'd start with the EA degree and start digging deeper.  Some of the best ritualists I've ever met couldn't tell you a thing about the deeper significance of what we're taught.  I've also known people who understand the symbols FAR more than most people you'll ever meet, but couldn't conduct a single part of any of the rituals.  Neither one is right or wrong, just depends on what you're interested in.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 3, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Good luck, Mr.Classical!
> Good luck. Be well. Be sincere!
> Look at The Sun!
> Know The Hiram Abiff Legend, Life is short, but, also know that -- Soul is Immortal.
> ...


Who is this guy ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 3, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Who is this guy ?


Hes a man in Turkey who has openly admitted that he wants to be a freemason but at this point in his life only because of the connections he could get out of it.  He comments on posts here like this one that deal with the workings of the craft as if he knows what the F hes talking about.  Other posts refer to members of the craft having interactions with aliens and ghosts and stuff.  Im not sure if hes crazy or a troll...!? I have him ignored but i cant help myself by clicking "show ignored content"

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hes a man in Turkey who has openly admitted that he wants to be a freemason but at this point in his life only because of the connections he could get out of it.  He comments on posts here like this one that deal with the workings of the craft as if he knows what the F hes talking about.  Other posts refer to members of the craft having interactions with aliens and ghosts and stuff.  Im not sure if hes crazy or a troll...!? I have him ignored but i cant help myself by clicking "show ignored content"
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Gotta be troll.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 3, 2016)

Congratulations on the two brothers who passed their MM proficiency keep traveling East my brothers


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 3, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> YOU ARE NOT A MASON!! DONT SPEAK ON SUBJECTS THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW OF!! PLEASE SIR JUST GO AWAY!!


AGREED!!!!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 3, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations on the two brothers who passed their MM proficiency keep traveling East my brothers


Same Here! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Good luck, Mr.Classical!
> Good luck. Be well. Be sincere!
> Look at The Sun!
> Know The Hiram Abiff Legend, Life is short, but, also know that -- Soul is Immortal.
> ...



Ressam, my brothers have said exactly what I was thinking and about to say, you really are talking about things you do not understand and there is some small tiny chance a newer mason might take the above as serious advice. That's bound to make us correct you for a while, then jump on you with both feet - you're way past that stage...

I  must agree, stop talking about things you think you know about but you do not, stop using language you think you understand but do not.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Classical said:


> Well I guess the brothers were satisfied that my brain worked well enough last night, since they approved my proficiency in the MM degree and passed me! Now that this part of my Masonic labor is over I am reflecting on where my study should focus next.
> 
> So, brothers....what are your recommendations?  Truly master the EA degree material? Learn lodge operations? Where should a newly-raised MM focus his attention in the first year?
> 
> I appreciate your insights!



I agree with the advice to  sit back and see what the lodge needs, and try to tie that need to one of your interests. Here, we encourage you to learn a charge, here, we cannot give you an office (other than steward) for not less than 52 weeks after you are raised so we generally get newer MMs learning a charge or two, or working on some other project in the lodge...


----------



## Ressam (Aug 4, 2016)

I apologize, Honorable Gentlemen!
I thought my post was positive.
Didn't want to hurt anyone.
Wish everyone success!
And Happiness!


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 4, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I apologize, Honorable Gentlemen!
> I thought my post was positive.
> Didn't want to hurt anyone.
> Wish everyone success!
> And Happiness!


How did you think your post was positive ? You are giving the impression that you are a freemason and your not. That is what COWANS do.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations on passing your proficiency ! I remember when I was raised in Feb. 2015 and my step dad who was my coach was definitely encouraging me to get it done . A week of studying and I returned it that following Wednesday. Definitely something I will never forget . The biggest hurdle for me was ( and still is ) remember all the I wills and will nots. You will remember them much better now that you've recited them in lodge but if they become rusty after that it's ok just look at your book or go to a MM degree .

Travel light ! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ressam (Aug 4, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> How did you think your post was positive ? You are giving the impression that you are a freemason and your not. That is what COWANS do.



You are wrong, Sir.
I don't wanna "give an impression" that I'm a Freemason!
I am just a Researcher!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2016)

Ressam said:


> You are wrong, Sir.
> I don't wanna "give an impression" that I'm a Freemason!
> I am just a Researcher!


Put it in your signature line then and while your intent and enthusiasm might be good, you're often way off the mark with ideas and language Freemasons will not correct you on but, at best, simply tolerate in silence. Sorry Ressam, but your trying to participate in conversations you do not and cannot understand and where the participants, including me, will not help you understand because you've profane.

Sorry to see this celebratory thread derailed but i am sure our new MM can see why.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 4, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I have him ignored but i cant help myself by clicking "show ignored content"



We can make up a club of Brothers who do that.  Must resist clicking to see ignored content ...  Argh.  ;^)


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ressam said:


> You are wrong, Sir.
> I don't wanna "give an impression" that I'm a Freemason!
> I am just a Researcher!


I would suggest you stick to whatever books you can find and Google this is a place for those who are Mason's and those who wish to join the fraternity , I see no harm in asking questions or just gazing through the discussions but you are just flat out wrong to try to give advice on these discussions all you should be doing is looking listening and observing, leave the answering questions that pertain to masonry to the well informed brethren


----------



## appzdude (Aug 4, 2016)

Researching from the outside is eavesdropping. What are your reservations to researching from within? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Classical (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks my brothers for the congrats and the advice! I will take it all to heart.

When the lodge secretary handed me my GLOT card that said Master Mason, I'll admit I swooned a bit.... What a great feeling!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 4, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> How did you think your post was positive ? You are giving the impression that you are a freemason and your not. That is what COWANS do.





mrpierce17 said:


> I would suggest you stick to whatever books you can find and Google this is a place for those who are Mason's and those who wish to join the fraternity , I see no harm in asking questions or just gazing through the discussions but you are just flat out wrong to try to give advice on these discussions all you should be doing is looking listening and observing, leave the answering questions that pertain to masonry to the well informed brethren


Agreed. I don't know if this guy is as naive as he tries to seem or is simply trying to be an irritant.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2016)

Congrats, Brother Classical!


----------



## The Traveler (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Aug 16, 2016)

My suggestion is read as many books on Freemasonry as you can but also WATCH your lodge at work and visit other lodges, engross yourself in it as much as possible, and study your ritual book. Even if you don't want to be an officer in the line, the ritual is the heart of Masonry and has so many important life lessons and answers to so many questions in it. Study the lectures, charges, obligations, etc.


----------

